# Cuddle Time!



## Little-moomin

Some are older photo's but I just love these photo's!


----------



## Little-moomin

Can't believed we managed to get all four cuddling together as they don't all get on!


----------



## vickie1985

my little girl said awww at every picture lol

very cute


----------



## Little-moomin

Haha thank you!


----------



## jenny armour

could it have been a cold day


----------



## Little-moomin

Probably was haha! Certainly is today, I've given Bill my hot water bottle!


----------



## coral.

these pictures are soo sweet


----------



## Little-moomin

Thank you!


----------



## ChinaBlue

What a cute bunch they are.


----------



## Little-moomin

ChinaBlue said:


> What a cute bunch they are.


 Thank you


----------



## Taylorbaby

awww love huggy babies!


----------



## HeartofClass

You have a very lovely fur family xx


----------



## kateh8888

Cuties!


----------



## Little-moomin

Thank you both!  I couldn't imagine my life without them!


----------



## colliemerles

_What lovely pictures of your gorgeous fur babies._


----------

